# vacca boia



## pizzi

Questa curiosa espressione di sorpresa non ha valore offensivo, ma è l'equivalente di _accidenti_.
Mi piacerebbe definire l'area di diffusione: ad esempio, in provincia di Parma è assente, mentre è un frequente intercalare a Reggio Emilia.
Notizie da altri fronti?


----------



## jazyk

Mi domando chi questa vacca abbia torturato.


----------



## irene.acler

In Trentino si sente spesso questa espressione!!


----------



## pizzi

irene.acler said:


> In Trentino si sente spesso questa espressione!!


 
Bene! L'hai sentita anche a Bozen?


----------



## irene.acler

pizzi said:


> Bene! L'hai sentita anche a Bozen?



No a dire il vero no...infatti ho detto Trentino, e non Alto Adige.


----------



## Gio77

Nel triangolo Bologna, Modena, Ferrara... presente!


----------



## pizzi

irene.acler said:


> No a dire il vero no...infatti ho detto Trentino, e non Alto Adige.


 
Speravo di definire il confine Nord! Chiederò direttamente a mia sorella che vive costassù... per ora tengo buono il Trentino


----------



## sabrinita85

*Lazio: assente*

(sempre e comunque FORZA ROMA!)


----------



## pizzi

Gio77 said:


> Nel triangolo Bologna, Modena, Ferrara... presente!


 
Meno male! Temevo un effetto ciambella


----------



## irene.acler

pizzi said:


> Speravo di definire il confine Nord! Chiederò direttamente a mia sorella che vive costassù... per ora tengo buono il Trentino



Eh eh..non so dirti più in su della provicia di Trento, lo siento mucho!!


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> *Lazio: assente*


 
Non mi rimane che sperare in un'altra _west coast_...


----------



## sabrinita85

Secondo me questa espressione è tipica del Friuli e del Veneto.


----------



## BlueWolf

pizzi said:


> Questa curiosa espressione di sorpresa non ha valore offensivo, ma è l'equivalente di _accidenti_.
> Mi piacerebbe definire l'area di diffusione: ad esempio, in provincia di Parma è assente, mentre è un frequente intercalare a Reggio Emilia.
> Notizie da altri fronti?


 
Provincia di Milano:
L'espressione l'ho sentita, ma temo che (almeno qui) si sia trasformata nel molto meno simpatico "Vacca troia"  .


----------



## irene.acler

Sulla scia di "vacca boia", tra l'altro, qui si dice anche "porca boia".


----------



## gabrigabri

irene.acler said:


> Sulla scia di "vacca boia", tra l'altro, qui si dice anche "porca boia".



Per chiudere il triangolo c'è anche "porca vacca"!


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Per chiudere il triangolo c'è anche "porca vacca"!


Per chiudere...?
Ma se ce ne saranno una trentina di altre varianti, più o meno volgari!!


----------



## DanyD

pizzi said:


> Non mi rimane che sperare in un'altra _west coast_...


 
Se la East coast ti va bene lo stesso, si usa molto anche qui (Veneto)!

Per Irene: allora è vero che i trentini e gli altoatesini ci tengono molto a distinguersi! ;-P


----------



## gabrigabri

sabrinita85 said:


> Per chiudere...?
> Ma se ce ne saranno una trentina di altre varianti, più o meno volgari!!


No, il triangolo tra vacca, boia e porca!
Porca vacca
Vacca boia
porca boia


----------



## irene.acler

DanyD said:


> Per Irene: allora è vero che i trentini e gli altoatesini ci tengono molto a distinguersi! ;-P



Oddio, entriamo in un argomento spinoso mi sa..
Comunque sia, il sentimento è più o meno accentuato diciamo..io personalmente non sono fautrice di una distinzione netta tra Trentino e Alto Adige, ma sentendo un pò in giro vedo che soprattutto gli altroatesini ci tengono abbastanza a distinguersi da "noi trentini".


----------



## TimeHP

Io l'ho già sentita. 
Non solo _vacca boia_, ma anche tutta la fantasiosa sfilza di _porca vacca,_ _vacca schifosa, vacca t....,_ eccetera.

Per rimanere nel campo delle imprecazioni con animali, che ne dite 
di _Maremma maiala?_ 
(Sentita in Toscana a una partita di Basket...)
Ciao


----------



## _forumuser_

Ragazzi, io uso un po' tutte quelle che avete detto indipendentemente dall'area geografica, spesso in sequenza tipo rosario!!   Quando mi cade qualcosa su un piede dico:

Troia di una vacca boia!


----------



## irene.acler

Eh eh, però..non ti lasci sfuggire nulla eh, forumuser!!
Diciamo che le combinazioni possono essere le più fantasiose!


----------



## pizzi

Si sta trascendendo... intendevo solo compilare una cartina geografica, quindi grazie a chi ha fornito contributi segnalando o meno la presenza sul territorio.

Per i collezionisti, comunque, aggiungerò il sublime *vacco cane* che si usa a Parma


----------



## Saoul

La discussione è interessante, ma cerchiamo di non scivolare troppo nel chattoso, per cortesia. 
In Sicilia non si usa.


----------



## Ragazza Australiana

Io l'ho sentito tanto a Correggio e a Carpi.. però è sempre in quel triangolo di Reggio Emilia, Modena ecc.


----------



## marco.cur

Qui in Sardegna non si usa.

Ci sono comunque diverse imprecazioni dello stesso genere, di uso generalizzato.
E poi ci sono tutte le varianti personali estemporanee.

I più raffinati e pudichi, quando ricevono una martellata sul callo del dito mignolo del piede nudo, si lasciano andare ad un generico "porc...", lasciando all'immaginazione dell'eventuale ascoltatore la fine della frase.


----------

